# Pargo agrees terms with Chicago Bulls



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

> *Bulls agree to contract with guard Pargo*
> 
> The Bulls and guard Jannero Pargo have agreed to a contract.
> 
> ...


Good luck to him, I wanted him back, but:

- I don't know what the front office is doing so far, just rumors
- Full of guards, no good bigs coming from the bench.

Let's wait and watch how the rest of the offeason pans out...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

I didn't expect him back after we drafted Collison and Thornton...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

supermati said:


> - Full of guards, no good bigs coming from the bench.


Full of guards... yet none of them qualify as a legitimate, NBA, starting 2-guard. Why has this team never seen that as a priority?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The Hornets would have to be a lottery team or trade for a lottery pick in order to get a player with the caliber to be a starter. Not many #21 picks are starting. Definitely not for Byron Scott.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> The Hornets would have to be a lottery team or trade for a lottery pick in order to get a player with the caliber to be a starter. Not many #21 picks are starting. Definitely not for Byron Scott.


Courtney Lee (22nd pick), Nicolas Batum (25th pick), and Mario Chalmers (34th pick) were all solid starters for playoff teams last year. This, however, is not the point I was making.

I was merely trying to say that the Hornets as a franchise haven't made that position a priority through trade or free agency since Eddie Jones left after the 1999 season. Other than striking out in the draft with Courtney Alexander and then giving up early on JR Smith because Scott couldn't relate to him, the Hornets have basically pretended SG is not an important position in basketball for an entire decade.


----------

